# Leaking Gaggia Espresso Pure



## terryfen (May 16, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post having joined today.

I have a Gaggia Espresso Pure which working ok and producing great coffee, however, it is leaking/dripping through the group head after pulling first espresso. I am putting up with the problem but wondered if any of you guys knew the cause and how to stop it.

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## terryfen (May 16, 2013)

Update - Removed screen, then removed the valve, checked it and made sure it was correctly positioned. Re-assembled and machine is no longer leaking! Also soaked screen in descaler as holes were blocked.


----------



## terryfen (May 16, 2013)

Oh, and I also descaled the machine using Puly descaler.


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Terryfen, do you know if you need to backflush the Gaggia Pure I don't this you do as it's not got the 3 way valve but wanted to check.

Thanks!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

NO you shouldn't backflush any of the Gaggias without a 3 way solenoid


----------



## Kitty's (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Charliej, so just a normal clean and descale.


----------

